# Lighting FAQ



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*FAQ*

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
*Hella info:* (Lighting "ABC")
1) *Headlight types*
http://www.hella.co.nz/technical/headlamps/hella_headlamp_systems.htm
2) *Bulbs*
http://www.hella.co.nz/technical/bulbs/bulbs.htm
3) *Relays*
http://www.hella.co.nz/technical/relays/index.html

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
*Automotive Lighting * (Independent Lighting FAQ)
http://faq.auto.light.tripod.com/
See their OEM HID DATABASE page:
http://faq.auto.light.tripod.com/car-oem-hid.htm

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
*Sam's and Don's D-Lamp FAQ* (Extensive HID info)
http://misty.com/people/don//dschlamp.html
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
*Osram's bulb catalog:* (very extensive info available on various bulbs)
http://catalog.myosram.com/
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
*The Brightest and Most Efficient LEDs and where to get them!:*
http://misty.com/people/don//led.html
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
*AUTOMOTIVE LIGHTING INFORMATION* (comercial site with good info)
http://www.autooptiks.com/frmain.htm
HEADLIGHT RELAY INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS
http://www.autooptiks.com/relay.html
AIMING YOUR E-CODE HEADLIGHTS BY THE VISUAL METHOD
http://www.autooptiks.com/aiming.html
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

* I take no responsibility for that the info on the various sites are correct nor do I want to favorize any comercial site listed here this is all INFO on lighting.



_Modified by Cullen at 5:16 PM 7-8-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ (Cullen)*

FICTION: "9000K is brighter than 4200K (factory HID)"
*FACT: 4200K is the brightest output. As the "K" goes up, the lumen/brightness goes down* 
FICTION:"10000K will be dimmer than halogen" 
*FACT: HID is still brighter than halogen.*

FICTION: "Philips HID kit is made by Philip in Germany" 
*FACT: Ballast are made by HELLA! Philips (nor Hella) DO NOT make aftermarket HID kit. Philips (and Hella) forbids and condemns any company who uses their ballast for non-factory application 
http://www.hella-press.de/docs...2.rtf (WORD DOCUMENT!)*

FICTION: "BMW uses Philips, so they are the best" 
*FACT: Philips & Hella / Osram / Matsushta (<spelled ..hita) components that came stock on your vehicle are the best because they are designed specifically for your vehicle. If you take the same components and apply them to a different vehicle, then it is not THE BEST solution anymore*

FICTION: "Philips/Hella components are from Germany" 
*FACT:The originals were, but almost all of the ballasts out there today come from Asia! Does Hella make ballasts overseas? No, the original design and layout has been copied over and over again! How confident are you in believing the ballast is brand new from the Hella of Germany?*


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ (Cullen)*

If you have some comments or suggestions please go to this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=404004
I think this way this FAQ will stay easier to overview.
THANX!


----------

